# Oh, those alchemists!



## Metryq (Oct 20, 2011)

*Guy Tries Turning Doodoo Into Gold, Sets Apartment Block On Fire*

I love the photo on this one. 

The funny thing is, phosphorus was originally extracted from human urine by alchemists. Solid wastes can be used, but less phosphorus per unit will be extracted that way.


----------



## Ursa major (Oct 20, 2011)

I hope no-one is going to try sending the raw ingredient, plus instructions, to (for example) cash4mygold, cash4yourgold or postgoldforcash....


----------



## Forgotten Realms (Dec 3, 2011)

Ursa major said:


> I hope no-one is going to try sending the raw ingredient, plus instructions, to (for example) cash4mygold, cash4yourgold or postgoldforcash....


 

No, I don't think so because human urine has much more goods in it than producing gold. It's better used for healing processes to activate your self-healing process and improve your immunity system. It just could be considered as an allround-medicine like the stinging nettle or lavender for inner and outer use, prepared in several ways to eat, drink, inhale, bath or for dressing wounds.


----------



## Boneman (Dec 3, 2011)

Forgotten Realms said:


> No, I don't think so because human urine has much more goods in it than producing gold. It's better used for healing processes to activate your self-healing process and improve your immunity system. It just could be considered as an allround-medicine like the stinging nettle or lavender for inner and outer use, prepared in several ways to eat, drink, inhale, bath or for dressing wounds.


 
That is taking the p**s... it's waste products from the body, and all too often contains bacteria! Urea and Uric acid might kill off surface nasties for you, but on any wound they will attack the tissues, causing inflammation and cell destruction.


----------



## Forgotten Realms (Dec 3, 2011)

Well, there is a little trick with it. You should not use the first gush, because this could be infected by bacteria living in the urethra. After being swamped out with the first gush it will be sterile.


----------



## RJM Corbet (Dec 28, 2011)

Forgotten Realms said:


> Well, there is a little trick with it. You should not use the first gush, because this could be infected by bacteria living in the urethra. After being swamped out with the first gush it will be sterile.



I'll just stick with band-aids, if no-one minds?


----------

